# This 11 year old is really good!



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

heres another 11y/o - crushing it. Check out the jumps just after 1.30min


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

dsdavis said:


> I was searching for videos of kids around my daughter's age (11) who are snowboarders, and happened upon this one:
> 
> 11-year-old snowboarder Jack Coyne - YouTube
> 
> ...


Jack is a little snot nosed pain in the ass. He is 14 now and has not grown 2" or advanced on a snowboard much since then, great skater though. Look up Red Gerard.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

That kid *was* really good, snowklinger!

Snot nosed pita or not, argo, the kid *was* very good for an 11 y.o.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Red Gerard was also *very* good!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> heres another 11y/o - crushing it. Check out the jumps just after 1.30min


kid has some great all around skills :bowdown:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Red has also advanced through the years and is a cool kid. Toby is also a cool kid and kills it.... In park/pipe/slope of course..... I remember 3-4 years ago seeing red following his bro around breck hitting the big jump doing a cork 9 like nothing. I was in shock seeing a kid that size doing that at 10/11. I had met him prior but never saw him ride before that.

Never met justin, have seen him around though. Good style

I guess knowing them through the years helps or hinders an opinion.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Argo said:


> Jack is a little snot nosed pain in the ass. He is 14 now and has not grown 2" or advanced on a snowboard much since then, great skater though. Look up Red Gerard.


You see this in sports a lot. Kids who have a lot of natural talent early. Don't train or develop continually. The other kids get coaching, workout and practice hard and surpass them buy miles.... Not all cases but I've seen it a lot !!
Still fun to watch and sad that 3 years later he didn't take advantage of his talent and continue


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Another kid that jack rides with is Dillon, he is an amazing street style rider. He can do anything on a rail you ask him to. Also an awesome skater.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If you can skate with some balls it makes street/slopestyle snowboarding alot easier.

Skateboarding is so fucking difficult in terms of motor skill/practice/mental focus all happening at once.

Always have respect for the kids that make the effort to skate, its obvious when you see 'em shred too.

You don't have to be an overpriveledged(awesome word i know) kid to skate.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Strangely enough jack isn't an over privileged kid. He has had coaching available to him but he just kinda pisses it away and screws around all day with other kids. Rather than push past where he is he sits slope side and socializes. The family is below avg as far as income. Toby is the only one that would be considered privileged in that regard..... Jack is just a little to proud of himself and treats others in his age range poorly. His dad and him will walk in to local shops and just expect free shit like he is famous or something, they all kind of laugh at them.... 

I think he is finally starting to get it as his attitude has changed a bit in the past year. My son wasn't ever in his ridding group as a younger kid but he sees him occasionally now and tries to be more social or outwardly friendly. He seems to be trying this summer to push more but he fell behind with having his attitude. He is also way under sized and lacks power because he refuses to train(not lift weights).... He can't flip on snow, barely on tramp, pretty much all he can do is what's on video when he was 11 and 12 still..... Hopefully he comes around because he has serious raw talent if he pushes himself.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

don't forget too at this age hormones, maturity and interests change greatly. I've seen some very good football and baseball kids walk away from the sports never to return. 

This is an age when one discovers themselves. Plus maturity and other emotional factors become huge in personal development. We have all been there and lifes path is very fluid. Some of the kids I knew were from very good homes, others were from homes that were very dysfunctional to say the least...

Hopefully he will become a better person than you described. He is still only 14 with lots of life experiences to come and help mold him into, what ever he becomes. good or bad
Still fun videos to watch.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

And here's a girl representin'! 

https://vimeo.com/68352584


She is great!

I love watching kids do amazing stuff....almost brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It is all down to parenting i think, you can't force a child, or should i say you shouldn't force a child, many do, i have been through all of this with people saying i push sneaky to hard, i never push, not in his snowboarding, but he has to learn responsible behaviour if he want to do that, so that includes maintaining his stuff and being a part of everything else that is involved, it is part of growing up, it is not just handed to him on a plate...

I hope i have a well rounded stepson, and that his love continues, but if he chooses to take a year out or do something else, then that is his choice, i can't see it happening though, he just loves it too much... Hehe

It is a shame when a kid has that much talent they turn into a spoilt brat though, lets hope he grows out of it...  Cos the kid looked like he had loads of talent...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

dsdavis said:


> And here's a girl representin'!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/68352584
> 
> ...


^+1^
The Girl's got some serious skillz!!! (Also sorta makes me jealous as hell!  ) lol! :embarrased1: …I hate it that I can be that petty! :blush: :lol: 

Although 40+ years ago, it was a lot worse!! Whenever I saw those 2+ year old skiers rippin' up the hill! I HATED those little F'ers!  

Today,.. Well, now at least I can be a little more objective. I can appreciate and give prop's to all these kids that have such amazing, advanced skills without becoming a "Hater!!!" lol! Probably becuz at least with snowboarding,..? _My_ skills are better! I don't _totally_ suck donkey balls like I did @ skiing! (…I guess that's still a _little_ petty!) :laugh:  :rofl3:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I hate it that I can be that petty!


I wouldn't feel bad mate, Sneaky was at my level last year at 8 years old, will be 9 this year and kicking my arse...!!! Haha


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Seeing kids tearing it up gives me hope for the future of snowboarding. That it will keep progressing and even after I get too old to ride, there will be others out there living the life. Although at times, when I see those five year olds ripping up the park and I fall off the second box, I have facepalm moments.  Vowing to get better at park this year!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Strangely enough jack isn't an over privileged kid. He has had coaching available to him but he just kinda pisses it away and screws around all day with other kids. Rather than push past where he is he sits slope side and socializes. The family is below avg as far as income. Toby is the only one that would be considered privileged in that regard..... Jack is just a little to proud of himself and treats others in his age range poorly. His dad and him will walk in to local shops and just expect free shit like he is famous or something, they all kind of laugh at them....
> 
> I think he is finally starting to get it as his attitude has changed a bit in the past year. My son wasn't ever in his ridding group as a younger kid but he sees him occasionally now and tries to be more social or outwardly friendly. He seems to be trying this summer to push more but he fell behind with having his attitude. He is also way under sized and lacks power because he refuses to train(not lift weights).... He can't flip on snow, barely on tramp, pretty much all he can do is what's on video when he was 11 and 12 still..... Hopefully he comes around because he has serious raw talent if he pushes himself.


Well IMO if you can shred alot as a kid you are pretty privileged. It was something I never got to do until I was on my own paying my own bills cuz my family couldn't afford to take us. Regardless of my own experience, the sport is a pretty Mercedes adventure in a hitchhiking world.

I got a skateboard at age 10 and thought I was pretty lucky, living in the 3rd world. There were even poor Philippino kids who managed to beg borrow or steal decks enough to throw together a ghetto little scene.

I'm not knocking your kid or any of these ones.

They are pretty lucky snowboarding wise.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

True.... I was speaking in terms relative to his surroundings..... Not worldly.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

red Gerard kills it and is also a cool, humble kid. i see him in woodward and breck all the time and hes one of my favorite little shredders.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> True.... I was speaking in terms relative to his surroundings..... Not worldly.


Yea your surroundings up there are, lets say, a bit skewed...!

You're like "not one of these kids even has a butler, they had to come up the hard way!"

hee hee


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

His parents don't even wear Bogner, Kjus or Frauenschuh to ski in.... They wear some cheap shit called arcteryx and spider..... Peasants.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Checking some of these vids, both Red & Justin do those super steezy half-cab grassers that I could watch all day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jack isn't good he's mediocre at best and the fact he has "coaching" just makes me laugh at the level he's at. The phrase sucks to suck comes to mind. I'm putting my money on Justin Phipps.


----------

